# Swiss Border Entry advice.



## sennen523

Hello All,
Can anyone give me advice on routing into Switzerland. I will be approaching from the North on the German A5 towards Basel and then heading towards Bern and NEUCHATEL on the A2.

1) Is it best to take the A98 (Germany) to the A3 (Switzerland) or
2) Head straight towards Basel and border?

Which is the easiest border control?
Thanks
sennen523.


----------



## camallison

Basel is the easiest in my experience - don't forget to buy your carnet as you will be using Swiss motorways! 

The route we took was: 

German A5 to border then A2 .... and so on to Neuchatel, passing Solothun. 

Colin


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

Basle.

I have received your SAE and will post you the blank toll form tomorrow. PM me if you get stuck filling it in.

Russell


----------



## rickwiggans

Wave to Neuchatel as you pass - I used to live there!

Rick


----------



## sennen523

Thank you all for your advice.

Rick, 
Probably will stop a couple of nights at the Aire at Neuchatel, just wondered if it's noisy? MHF ID: 2786.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## rickwiggans

Hi,

I can't recall seeing it when I lived there, but there again, I didn't have a motorhome at the time, so probably wasn't too interested! However, looking at the map, it is situated between the main Geneva to Zurich railway line, and the A5, (although for much of the length of the town the road is in a tunnel) both of which can be a bit busy, and therefore noisy. However - PLEASE don't let that put you off. It is a lovely little town, and well worth a couple a days wandering round. A boat trip over the lakes to Murten is well worth an afternoon, and gives a good contrast. Neuchatel is very French, and Murten is very German. Also, in the main square of the town you will find the best chocolate shop EVER!

There are some very nice lakeside walks, and also in the upper reaches of the town, in the woodlands. A lot of decent mountain biking, as well, if you are into that.

Rick


----------



## Rosbotham

Resurrecting this for future reference...was intending to post a new thread but then found this had been raised before.

Can I put a vote in for usage of the A98?

Happened upon it on our recent trip - looking at my older map books, it used to be a dead end with standard road into Switzerland, but this is no longer the case. It runs from J68 on the A5, loops around Lorrach, then goes through a tunnel to join directly onto the A3 about a mile east of the turning down to Luzern/Bern. 

It's not quite finished yet...roadworks on it for last few miles means it acts as a contraflow...but when we used it over weekends it was absolutely deserted. Ditto the border controls...on the way into Switzerland no queue, just waved past, on the way out, wasn't even manned. Contrast with Basel which can have horrendous queues.

One proviso I would say, be wary of using the A5 full stop this year. They're widening to three lanes each way in the Offenburg/Strasbourg area, with a series of contraflows. These work well in general, but we were unlucky enough to catch a total closure at Offenburg while they took down a bridge. 2.5 hrs to go 2km. Only compensation was the bridge was only just north of the closure, so we were able to see them blowing it up.

(In fact our return journey was jinxed...back in UK hit a closure of the M6, another 2.5 hrs to go 1 mile in that case...)

Paul


----------



## barryd

We went in and out of Switzerland a lot last year and every single time we got pulled over and asked about our weight. I dont think they believed that our 7.5 metre van with a scooter on the back was under 3500KG but it was (just) even with all that cheap beer from Lidle in Germany! They spent ages the first time on the weigh bridge and luckily we got a print out which seemed to satisfy the other border guards.


----------



## Dinks123

We went through the border at Basel 3 weeks ago. Just do not join the lane for the trucks. Got to the border, and 15 minutes later we were on the road again. Very pleasant and proffesional people to deal with. No problems.


----------



## Rosbotham

Think that confirms my view though Dinks...follow A68 and it's more like 15 _seconds _(including braking and re-accelerating time) - admittedly that's with a vignette prepurchased.


----------



## mjpksp

Dinks123 said:


> We went through the border at Basel 3 weeks ago. Just do not join the lane for the trucks. Got to the border, and 15 minutes later we were on the road again. Very pleasant and proffesional people to deal with. No problems.


We will be travelling to Switzerland on 22/7/10. Our MH is 3850kg, will we have to join the trucks lane?


----------



## Dinks123

No you do not join the truck lane. Just make sure you have the paper work.. ORIGINAL V5 and insurance papers. They are very helpfull at the border.


----------



## Dinks123

Depending on how long you are going to be in Switzerland....look at the cost of your pass....it might be worth your while looking at buying one that lasts a year.


----------



## mandyandandy

We stayed on a site in France just under lake Geneva, travelled in and out of Switzerland a few times and drove around the Lake to Montreux . Never once went though border control staff just the buildings as they were never manned. 

Obviously didn't go on motorways but had been advised not to with our van. 

Mandy


----------

